# P.chordatus vs. C.meridionalis



## Nick_schembri (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok, so I got this T, bought it as pterinochilus meridionalis, which I know makes no sense. I've seen the other post about this topic but I was wondering wether anyone here can give me an opinion as to what they think this T is.

Here are the pics:


----------



## Nick_schembri (Jul 8, 2005)

And a feeding pic


----------



## FryLock (Jul 8, 2005)

P.chordatus to me, but does it have a cream Cerato belly band?.


----------



## cryptly (Jul 8, 2005)

Wasn't Ceratogyrus meridionalis called Pterinochilus meridionalis before it was moved to the Ceratogyrus genus?  or am I getting confused again?


----------



## aaronrefalo (Jul 8, 2005)

hey cryptly yes ur right it was called so...to be C.meridionalis it have to have a pale band on the bootom side of the abdomen in the sexual region..

Aaron...this is a tread which shows clearly what im saying

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=32609&goto=nextoldest


----------



## Deschain (Jul 8, 2005)

I won't pose a guess...but I will say it's an amazing looking T!  :clap: 

I wouldn't mind having one or two.


----------



## Nick_schembri (Jul 8, 2005)

Looking at more pics, it does look like a c.chordatus. I guess I'll have to wait for it to finish the pinkie and I'll have a look at its ventral side.


----------

